# HEIL furnace keeps kicking off reset switch



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*Is this a oil furnace or gas?*


----------



## pipefitter636 (Nov 1, 2008)

What reset switch are you resetting? You should never keep resetting a manual reset with-out finding out what the problem is. They are there for a reason.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

pipefitter636 said:


> What reset switch are you resetting? You should never keep resetting a manual reset with-out finding out what the problem is. They are there for a reason.



Hey 636! No Union guys allowed

What brings you here from the Great City Of Detroit my hvac colleague?


----------



## pipefitter636 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well if no union guy's are allowed then i will have to go. j/k Just found this site and I find it interesting:yes:


----------



## sunsetacres1318 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gas HEIL dc 90


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*Ok so now we know its gas, What do you keep reseting to get furnace to run.*


----------



## sunsetacres1318 (Oct 21, 2008)

It is a small reset button located between to small wire connectors. These wires run to the housing of furnace and are attached to a small 4" x 2" plate that is attached to furnace housing. It seems to me that anytime the furnance has to run for long period of time (Colder out) it kicks off. If it only runs for 3-4 minutes to heat house it is fine. Filter is new, cleaned vents.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

It sounds like your re-setting a limit switch. These are there for safety and should not be reset without finding out what is causing it to trip.

When was the last time the furnace was checked by a pro? I would have this done and not take the chance with your family. There are just to many reasons for it to trip and it really needs repaired.


----------

